# Difference between playing and fighting?`



## Samira (Oct 16, 2005)

First time I've had 2 kitten friends. Can anyone explain the difference between fighting and playing? Our 1.5 yr old likes to chase our 9 week old around, and the 9 week old stands up for herself just fine. But I don't know if this is playfulness or mean spirited.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Samira (Oct 16, 2005)

If this is all acurate then my cats are definitely just playing:



> # Quiet vocalizing with some hissing indicates play. When cats fight, their vocalizations include loud wailing, hissing and howling.
> # If one or both cats are injured, you can be sure they weren't playing.
> # Fighting cats keep one another at a distance.
> # When cats fight, one usually takes on a defensive position, while the other is the clear aggressor.
> # Cats don't mutually enter into a melee. Typically, one or the other initiates the rumble while the other seeks avoidance.


The concern i guess I have is this morning I heard my kitten yowl like she was in pain. I am sure that maybe the older cat got a little too rough? The thing is, they both don't mind being around eachother, they eat next to eachother. And the kitten seems to be the aggressor or initilizer more often than not (as she loves to play with the older cats tail).


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I take issue with #1 and #3. Rocket and Mellie play, and she growls, hisses and yowls. You'd swear it was a real fight if you didn't know the two cats. Fighting cats keeping each at a distance? What? How do they fight? They confront each other at a distance, and the one who doesn't want to fight backs down and goes away. If there's no back-down, or if one is cornered, then there's a fight a close range.

I take half an issue with #4. The defender definitely takes the defensive position, but when two cats are play fighting, one cat might do this, too.

I also take half an issue with #2. Accidental injuries can happen during play fights.

Well, heck, look at that -- the only one I completely agree applies only to fighting is #5. :lol: 

The key to telling whether they're playing or fighting is whether or not they're trading roles -- do they take turns being the aggressor and the defender? And try to notice the claws -- are they partially sheathed (trying to not hurt the other cat?) Also, what is their relationship when the fight is over? If one cat is always afraid of the other cat -- tries to avoid him, hides a lot in defensible places, then it's not play. 

Based on your description in the last paragraph, it's just play.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I agree with Tim (and about not agreeing with the list!  )


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

I agree too, with Tim. Sometimes I do wonder if my cats are fighting as it sometimes seems to be just on the edge at times. But they all seem to know each other's limits and just when it could go over "the edge" and end up as a fight, they stop and go about their business. Sounds like your cat/kitten are playing to me. And kittens can play really rough. I remember when we got Lewis, who was 4 months at the time and the other 2 were 2 years old. He would launch at them with a mighty force but it really was just play. The other two loved it but only for so long and when they where tired of him they just walked off. I always get a kick too when I read about this subject when one of the signs is supposed to be, is there hair flying? My cats rough and tumble pretty regularly and there are always tufts of hair on the floor. :lol: Over time, you will get a feel for how your cats play. Mine never growl or yowl and rarely, if ever hiss, so for my cats, that would definitely be a sign of fighting
whereas as with Tim's kitties that seems to be how they play. So, just observe (it's great fun watching "Kitty All Star Wrestling") and get a feel for your cats and how they play. I think you'll know when it gets out of hand.


----------

